# Used Parts



## ROBRACER (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a 99 Fleetwood Discovery, are there any used / salvage / junk yard / recycler's?? Looking for a couple of replaceable body panels on the left side.
Any feedback or leads would be appreciated.  :question:  Rob


----------



## Kirk (Jun 6, 2007)

Re: Used Parts

I have list of them posted on the website that is in my signature. You will find it under the drop-down menu, section called "Full-time RVing."


----------



## Browzin (Jun 6, 2007)

RE: Used Parts

This list is current as of 5-2-07... IF any one wants to make it available on a web site, they are welcome to do so. I only ask that you notify me so that I can send you updates as I get them in order to keep the list current everywhere.  

Last updated  5-02-07

RV Salvage yards Across the country in Alphabetical order

Advanced Service/Parts 1276 Fonderwhite Road Lebanon, PA 17042
Phone: (800) 630-1230 or (717) 274-9396Email : parts@partsfortechs.com
We specialize in RV parts such as RV refrigerator, furnace, & generator boards by Dinosaur Electronics. 

Affordable RV Surplus 546 Hickory St. Chico, CA  95928 
Phone: (888) 326 5470 or  (530) 879 9501  Surplus & New RV Parts from Hi-Line RV Manufacturers 

Agency RV Sales & Service. 674 E. Highway 30, Mechanicsville, IA 52306; (800) 938-4936.  rebuild all parts for Vixen motorhomes. E-mail: sales@agencyrv.com

All Auto Truck Recycle, Rancho Cordova, CA 
(800) 477-3086 â€œMH & vehicle partsâ€

Allright Windows,  Georgia  1-800-642-9988

All Rite Exteriors - 1500 Shelton, Hollister, CA 95023 
(800) 262-6541. Collision-repair parts for all types RV exteriors.

ALL Seasons RV. 10191 Government Way, Hayden, ID 83835; (208) 772-6581.   new and obsolete Onan generator and engine parts, as well as manuals. 
E-mail: seasons@dmi.net. 

Alretta Truck parts Inc. Bldg#5B, Second Flr., One Watson Place, 
Framingham, Ma. 01701 Phone: 508-788-9409 Email: brakeparts@mac.com 
Manufacturer and Distributor of Dodge motorhome Class A and Class C service brake system parts.

American Vintage Trailer & Scooter Co. Los Angeles, CA (323) 932-1406. Specialize in restoring and renting pre-1950 trailers. Extra used vintage trailer parts, especially 1950's Airstreams and pre-1950 Spartans. E-mail: trailergod@earthlink.net

Aretta Truck Parts Inc. 207 A Street, Boston, MA 02210; (617) 268-8116; FAX: (617) 268-5200.  Dodge motorhome Class A and Class C chassis brake-system parts, E-mail: qpower1@mediaone.net. 

Arizona RV Salvage, Phoenix, Az. http://www.azrvinc.com 
(602) 272-0301 appliances, plumbing, A/C lites, windows, doors, holding tanks, 
hubs, rotors, axles, running gears, rear ends, will ship nationwide 

ARS RV Svc. & Salvage
Orange Blossom Trail at East Martin Street 
Kissimmee, FL  407- 846-4916 

Bandy Bus Parts  #2 RV Parkway   Falmouth, VA 
Phone: (540) 373 3027  Deals in transport of all kind of busses. Good prices but have to pull own parts. GMC Bus, MCI Bus, Flex Busses, bus parts 

Bill's RV - Elkhart, IN (219) 522-1569 - Salvage yard.

Bobâ€™s Used RV Parts  RT 2  BOX 1145 High Springs, FL  32643 
Phone: (386) 454 5733  Wide selection of used RV parts, we buy wrecked RVs.

Bob Cox Camper Country Inc. 6014 Clinton Highway, Knoxville, TN 37912; (800) 688-0825, (423) 688-0823; fax: (423) 688-0881. The Parts Dept. is known for its 
ability to find even the most obscure part. E-mail: stacie@bobcoxcampercountry.com Internet site: www.bobcoxcampercountry.com

Boeing Surplus
20651 84th Ave. S.  Kent, WA 98032  (206) 393-4065
Surplus aluminum sheeting, honeycomb insulation and mylar. 

Bontragerâ€™s RV Surplus Parts - e-mail: surplus@inetplus.net 
18719 E. US 12, White Pigeon, MI 49099 (269) 483-7017, FAX, (269) 483-7786. 
(This is a SURPLUS outlet and not RV Salvage) Refrig., ranges, HW heaters, furnaces, awnings, rubber roof materials, generators, RV furniture (sofas, seats, upholstery fabric).

Brandon Auto Salvage, 3159 State Road 60 E Balrico FL (800) 282-7462  
RV parts for all types of RVâ€™s

Bryant RV Service  http://www.bryantrv.com/docs.html
2819 West State Road 44   DeLand, FL  32720 
RV appliance manuals on-line.

C & G Trailer Service. 9241 Sonrisa Street, Bellflower, CA 90706; (800) 662-3790. Authorized Airstream service center. E-mail: cgtrailer@aol.com 

Camp Trailer Parts. 2287 Millville Road, Lapeer, MI 48446; (810) 664-3080. Specializing in parts for Apache pop-ups.

Camper & Recreation Inc.
Rt. 1 Box 238 Loyal, WI 54446  (715) 255-8142
Replacement canvas tops. Will manufacture canvas for any folding trailer even
without pattern if old canvas is available.

Canvas Replacements
S.H. 2419 Hwy 98 Loyal, WI 54446
(715) 255-9332  Canvas replacements for any type of RV.

Cherokee RV Salvage
5050 Humboldt Denver, CO 80216
(303) 295-3433 or 1-877-470-3433  http://www.cherokeervparts.com 
"We are the largest RV Parts and Salvage company in North Americaâ€

Cinnabar Engineering Inc. 116 Orval Street, Sandusky, MI 48471; 
(800) 720-2227. All original GMC motorhome parts and publications; Chevrolet and Workhorse P, W and R Chassis Parts... E-mail: gmcmh@aol.com

Colaw RV Parts & Salvage http://www.colawrvsalvage.com
10389 Cimarron Rd.  Carthage, MO 64836  (417) 548-2125, (417) 358-4640
Actively dismantling hundreds of damaged RVs, used RV parts.

Cooper RV Salvage, Elkhart, 
(219) 293-3027 all types of parts for all types of RV

Conibear RV Center. 11636 N. US 98, Lakeland, FL 33809; (800) 981-2787. Available inventory of some original Avco motorcoach parts. Also, good supply of other hard-to-find parts. E-mail: conibear@atlantic.net 

Creative Coach. 8250 State Road 33N, Lakeland FL 33809; (888) 234-3439, (863) 984-3439; FAX: (863) 984-1876. complete custom painting, graphics, special effects. Specializing in Prevost, Bluebird, Newell, Country Coach, Monaco, Holiday Rambler, Beaver, Safari and Fleetwood products. New and used parts. Email: ccfl@gte.net 

Creative Colors International, 5550 W. 175th St., Tinley Park, IL 60477, (800) 933-2656; (708) 614-7786; FAX (708) 614-9685; leader in the repair, reconditioning and color restoration of leather, vinyl, fabric, plastics and carpeting Website: www.CreativeColorsInts.com E-mail: comments@creativecolorsintl.com

D & B WHEELS INC. 4409 Mission Boulevard, Montclair, CA 91763-6020; (909) 590-1702. Wheels, tires, accessories, new and used. 

Dixie trailer supply/rv parts/service
4135 N. Dixie Highway  Fort Lauderdale, FL 33334
Phone: 305-565-9210 
In business more than 27 years. New and hard-to-find trailer and RV parts. 

DJ AUTO, 6300 Isleta SW, Albuquerque, NM  Used parts, refrigerators, stoves, tanks A/C, awnings and all other parts. Phone: 505-873-8128

D.T.I. Inc. Parts Unlimited
304 1/2 N. Main  Middlebury, IN 46540
(800) 289-0919, (219) 825-5858. Recond./Scratch/dented appliances. RV appliance parts.

Economy used RV parts
#8 1678 W. Superstition,  Apache Junction, AZ 85220 
Phone: 800 224 2601 or 520 982 2678 
New, used, salvage, surplus and obsolete parts with discount prices. Buy/sell/trade

Electrex  â€“ 108 E.Sherman, Hutchinson, KS 67501 (316) 669-9966. http://www.electrexinc.com  Custom manufacturing of electrical wiring harnesses, electrical assemblies, switch panels, clock panels and misc. electrical devices for RVs. 

Elkhart Surplus Salvage, 28301 US33
West Elkhart, In 46516 (219) 295-8903

Endeavor RV  3663 Old Hwy 99 South, Roseburg Oregon  1-877-467-0424  
Fax 541-679-5618  http://www.endeavor-rv.com/ 

Factory RV Surplus  1537 W. Bristol  Elkhart, IN
219-262-3327

Faxon Auto Literature  1655 E. 6th St. Corona, CA 91719
(800) 458-2734  Repair manuals, paint chips, owners manuals, sales literature. 

Foreign Engine Service - 5811 S. E. JohnsonCreek Boulevard, Portland, OR 97206 
(503) 771-2526, (800) 349-3778. Toll-free parts and help line.  Parts and repairs for the LeSharo and Phasar motorhomes. Available stock for almost anything that is drivetrain related -- including transmissions, engines and most all-related components. 

Gamblers RV Supply (928) 927-5966  Chuck Dodson Mgr. 760-221-4029
55? Kuehn St  #14 Rice Ranch South, Quartzsite, AZ  85346 New, Used,
We have what others donâ€™t. Open Oct. 1st thru April 15th for walk in business.

Giant Recreation World. 13906 W. Colonial Drive, Winter Garden, FL 34787; (800) 654-8475, (407) 656-6444, Ext. 142; FAX (407) 573-6434. Hundreds of appliance manuals and service prints available. Email: parts@giantrecreationworld.com Internet site: http://www.giantrecreationworld.com 

Glasparts  P.O. Box 716  Boring, OR 97009
Phone: (503) 254-9694 
Windshields for motorhomes. 

Graber Industries Inc. - 19100 Fairchilds Road, Constantine, MI 49042 
(616) 279-5288. Obsolete/new RV parts/supplies, materials, carpeting and plumbing. 

Gundieâ€™s Inc.
1283 Mt. Baker Hwy.  Bellingham, WA 98226  (800) 444-4344, (360) 733-5036
Rebuildable RVs, auto recycle center, appliances, all types of parts for all types of RVs.

Harmony Enterprises - 704 Main Ave.N.,   Harmony, MN 55939   (507) 886-6666. Components available for any Harmony Ent. roof-lift system. Heco camper canvases are available for Palomino, Puma, Trade Winds, Winnebago and many more. 

HELM INC. - (800) 782-4356. Manuals for automobiles, van, trucks and motor homes

Holiday on Wheels   Route 22 Patterson, New York 12563
Phone 800- 416-0544 
Dodge parts for 1969-1986 M300-M600

Holiday RV Super Stores Inc. - Specializing in vintage Airstream and Holiday Rambler parts.  Orlando, FL (407) 351-3096; Tampa, FL (813) 622-8777; N. Ft. Myers, FL (941) 731-2266; Forest Park, GA (404) 362-9559; Greer, SC (864) 877-8218; Orlando, FL (407) 363-9211; Roseville, CA (916) 782-3178; Bakersfield, CA (805) 831-5451; Las Cruces, NM (505) 523-0715.

Howellâ€™s RV Appliance Repair - 1162 Greenfield Dr., El Cajon, Ca. 92021 
(619) 441-0066. New, used and reconditioned RV appliances.

Huckaby's Recreational Vehicle Salvage
1293 NW 50 Highway  Holden Mo., 64040
816-850-4155  email: carhuck@swbell.net

Icke's RV Surplus, Montpilier, IN, (317) 728-5668
Raymond Ickes Supplies, 701 W Huntington St
Montpelier, IN 47359  (765) 728-5668
New/Surplus RV parts, 29 years in business, 4 warehouses. UPS nationwide.

Inland RV Parts and Service - 391 Elizabeth Lane, Corona, CA 91720 
(800) 877-7311.  Parts for older Airstream trailers.

Interstate Metal Fabricators, Inc. 13509 Johnson Road Milwaukie, OR 97222
800-587-3463 or 503-786-8860 www.interstatemetals.com
Spec. in RV entrance doors.


Isleyâ€™s RV Service center  2225 W. Main Street  Mesa, AZ 85201
Phone: 602-834-1234 & Glendale 602-938-4990 or 800-962-5547
Also: 5151 W. Bell Road, Glendale, AZ 85308  Specialize in RV handicap equipment

Jakes RV Parts & Salvage  Fairmont, MN Phone: (507) 235-9484. 
Specializes in hard to find parts, including awnings. 

JJâ€™S RV Parts 722 N. Central, Quartzsite, AZ. 85346
(928) 927-6216  New & Used RV Parts We Have Dinosaur Boards
Open Oct. 1st thru April 15th for walk in business.

Junk Yard Dog RV Parts
http://www.junkyarddog.Com

LA Porteâ€™s Parts Dist. - 2444 N. Fifth St., Hartsville, SC 29550 (803) 332-0191. Unique inventory of new and obsolete heating, air conditioning and appliance parts; Duo therm, Coleman etc. Wholesale only - Please have your dealer contact them for you.

Lairson Enterprises  10812 66 North , Pinnelas Park,  FL  33782 
Phone: (727) 541 1809  Web: lairsonenterprise.rnrws.com/ 
All kinds of Surplus RV parts from Appliances to Running Gear.

K and A Enterprizes  http://www.kandaenterprizes.com
RV & Camping Accessories, Parts, Equipment & Supplies for all types of Campers 
City, State: Livonia, Michigan 48152 Phone: 1-248-427-0383 
E-Mail kandaenterprizes@yahoo.com

Kloiber Auto Recycling  http://www.kloiberauto.com
City, State: Holland, New York 14080 Phone: 1-716-655-4012 1-800-821-1399 
Fax: 716-655-3414 E-Mail kloibersauto@aol.com trucks, 4x4`s, vans, campers/rv`s.

Marty Mooreâ€™s Inc. - 4019 Hicock Street, San Diego, CA 92110; (619) 299-3720; FAX: (619) 299-1850. Complete RV repair and parts supplier large supply of new and rebuilt parts for Revcons. Will ship nationwide. 

Master Tech. 27575 CR 24, Elkhart, IN 46517; (219) 522-6224; FAX: (219) 522-6302. OEM parts, distributor of RV components. E-mail:mastertechrv@qtm.net.

Mather Auto Wrecking/Mather's Auto Dismantlers
4095 Happy Ln  Sacramento, CA 95827  (800) 822-6110, (916) 366-8211
We buy Chrysler, Dodge, Plymouth, Mitsubishi wrecks. Specialize in Dodge
motor homes.

McBrides Service & Supply Co. 13788 Oaks Avenue, Chino, CA 91710; (800) 421-7788; FAX: (909) 590-0196. Rare motorhome wheels and chassis components. 
E-mail: charlie@workhorseparts.com

Midwest Salvage Inc. We cater to the recreational vehicle business 
1700 N State Road 5  Shipshewana, IN 46565
(219) 768-4884  http://www.midwest-salvage.com/

National Recovery Service
(PO Box 310)  3241 Leonard Dr., Liberty, NC 27298
(800) 903-7285, (336) 622-7285
Rebuilds damaged RVs. Engines, nose/tail cones, differentials, transmissions
and other new and old hard-to-find parts.

Quality Coach (Div. Rec Ve Inc.) - Stump Road & Commerce Dr., Montgomeryville, PA 18936 (215) 643-2211. Appliances, interiors, brakes and hitches as well as other parts available for Cortez, Dodge RV chassis, FMC, Revcon and others. 

Rexhallâ€™s Overstock
windows, kwikee steps, cabinet doors, heavyduty tag axles for ford and chevy 
City/State: Lancaster, California 93534 Local Phone: 661-726-0565 
Toll Free: 877-566-8674 Fax: 661-726-5813 E-Mail: Billr@Rexhall.com

Ron the Bus Nut
http://www.ronthebusnut.com/

R&R Sales And Service 107 W. Main Walnut Ridge, AR  72746
1-866-625-5442  http://users.bscn.com/fkious/index.html
Repairs RV refrigerator cooling units/ RV appliance parts/ Obsolete parts for old units. 

RV Accessories/RV issues
http://www.rvaccessories.com

RVs Corp. - Recreational Vehicle Services, 
RR #2M140, Morgan Hill, CA 95037; (800) 821-2266, (408) 779-3173. Parts available for 1973-76 FMC 2900R all molds, tooling, dies, fixtures, large parts inventory. Original parts and services and owners manuals. 

RV Doctor George
1142 Dixieanne Avenue  Sacramento CA 95815
Office (916) 927-7837 Fax (916) 927-3866  Email: doc@rvdoctorgeorge.com

RV Mobile Inc. 11715 HWY 99, Everett, WA 98204 . Phone: (425) 355-1170   http://www.rvmobile.com/ tj@rvmobile.com .  We specialize in 
RV REFRIGERATORS Parts, & Service

RV Recyclers
3391 Fitzgerald, Ste B  Rancho Cordova, CA 95742
(916) 635-9303, FAX (916) 635-3776, 1-888-635-9303
All used parts from 1990 and newer stock; refrigerators, generators,
furnaces, waste tanks, windows and more. Reconditioned and new available
also. 90-Day exchange available. Open 7 days/week. Ship nationwide.

RV Renovators, Pinellas Park, FL â€“ Dean and Pam -- Repairs on older RVâ€™s as well as newer ones. very knowledgeable about all aspects of vintage Airstreams. Have in stock several 60 era skin panel sections. Phone: 727-521-1161. 

RV Specialist Inc. 
11865 SW Hwy 54 Augusta, KS. 67010
316-775-3098  RV Skin material & installation ser.

 RV Surplus Salvage
1400 W. Bristol Street  Elkhart, IN 46514  574-264-5575
http://www.rvsurplussalvage.com

Salvage Direct RVâ€™s
http://www.salvagedirect.com

Salvage Co. 65504 US 31 South,  Lakeville, IN 
Phone: (219) 784 8954

Shaw & Co.
6374 State Rd. 303  Albuquerque, NM 87105
(505) 877-8949 Mainly trailers and large appliances.

Singleton RV Salvage and Sales
383 Nelson Rd.  Rochester, WA (360) 273-9566
Sinks, fridges, stoves, lights, awnings, roof air, propane tanks, axles, body parts, doors, windows, jacks, and much more. Open four days a week: Thur., Fri., Sat. and Sun.

Southweat Wheel - Trailer parts
Lubbock and Dallas, TX  http://www.southwestwheel.com

State Line Salvage
51027-2 St. Rd. 13  Middlebury, IN 46540  (219) 825-7540
Van seats, tires, VCRs, TVs, drink trays, consoles and misc. van/RV
accessories.

Tomâ€™s Borderline Bargains  67351 US South 131, Constantine, Michigan 49042
(616) 435-5533  borderline131@aol.com
Refrigerators, ranges, hot water heaters, furnaces, paneling, replacement windows, Amish oak, carpet, trim, a little bit of everything for your home, mobile home, and RV.

Used RV Parts
http://www.usedrvparts.com good source for new RV parts as well

Vanderhaag's, Inc.
3809 4th Ave. W.  Spencer, IA 51301
(800) 831-5164, (712) 262-7000
Oshkosh and Winnebago surplus parts, plus new and rebuilt engines,
transmissions, rearends, wheels, manifolds and rotors. Installation available
on all parts. Free mailer available.

Walt's RV Surplus
16616 Valley Blvd.  Fontana, CA 92335  (909) 823-0563, FAX (909) 823-8515
New/Surplus RV parts. Specializing in Fleetwood, National and Cobra RVs.

Weller Auto
2525 Chicago Dr. Grand Rapids, MI 49509 (616) 538-5000, FAX (616) 538-4159
Wrecked RVs - gas/diesel. Specializing in driveline components, new / rebuilt 
motor home drive shafts, used engines, used/rebuilt transmissions, brakes, rotors, drums, Chrysler exhaust manifolds, gear ratio changes and axles. Also, generators, appliances, roof airs, glass.

Window Components mfg. Inc.  (800) 382-9541,  (305) 688-2521

WINNEBAGO Surplus & General Store â€“ 
P.O. Box 152, Forest City, IA 50436-0152; (515) 582-6935, FAX (515) 582-6958. 
Store Hours: Mon.-Fri. 9-5 & Sat. 8-12. Local time.

Web site for suppliers of  Parts/Siding/Doors/Windows/Tanks/Electrical, etc.   http://www.glen-l.com/campers/suppliers.html




RV REPAIR MANUALS

Aerolite  parts/manuals  http://www.aerocoachinc.com/ownManual.php

Airstream Manuals PO BOX 484 Sidney Ohio 45365 Phone 937-492-8885 or 
800-544-3312 Copies of owners manuals/service manuals to mid 1960â€™s

Avion manuals http://silveravion.com/manuals/index.htm

GMC Motor Homes 
Cinnabar Engineering Inc. 116 Orval St  Sandusky, MI 48471 Phone 800-720-2227
e-mail GMCMH@aol.com   gmc motor home publications

Dodge 70â€™s era Chassis motor homes
IRV BISHKO 14550 Watt Rd Novelty, Ohio 44072
Phone 800-544-3312  Owner/shop manuals
http://www.autobooksbishko.com 

Faxon Auto Literature 3901 Carter Ave. Riverside, Ca. 92501 Phone 800-458-2734
Order on line http://www.faxonautoliterature.com/  large selection of manuals

Heilite Trailers  http://www.singlewheel.com/LiteratureFR.htm

Onan Generator manuals
All Seansons RV 101091 Government way Hayden, IN 83835 Phone 208-772-6581
e-mail allseansonsrv@msn.com

RVS CORP 10900 Monterey Rd  Morgan Hill, Ca  95037
Phone 800-821-2266 or 408-779-3173  
Large selection of service manuals for pre 1985 MHâ€™s

For the following Pop-Ups  Aero Coach, Bonair, Clipper, Coachmen
Coleman, Fleetwood, Jayco, Lionel, Palomino, Rockwood Forest River,
Starcraft, Tracker Palomino, Viking. Try this web site;
http://www.popupportal.com/manuals.asp

Rockwood/Forest River popups
http://www.rvworkshop.com/Rockwood_Forest_River.pdf


----------

